# turtles joined!



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

hey guys how ya all doin im turtle, 21 and from north wales. currently on a cycle an just on to learn, get good advise and ask questions. ill post few vids an trainin guide up asap :thumb:


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Arm workout*

*curls: **(ez bar)*

10reps 20kg

10reps 30kg

8reps 35kg

6reps 40kg

*DB curls:*reps(per arm)

10reps 10kg

10reps 12.5kg

8reps 15kg

*DB hammers:*

10reps 10kg

10reps 12.5kg

8reps 15kg

*preacher bench:*

15reps 15kg

10reps 20kg

8reps 25kg

*Reverse curls: **(ez bar)*

15reps 15kg

10reps 20kg

8reps 25kg

*Triceps extension: **(standing)(ez bar)*

10reps 20kg

10reps 25kg

8reps 30kg

*Triceps extension: **(lay on back)(ez bar)*

10reps 20kg

10reps 25kg

8reps 30kg

*Forearm Roll: *(4 sets any combination)

15reps 20kg

10reps 30kg

(20kg sometimes, mixed sometimes, just 30kg sometimes)

*Cable pull down: **(arms at 90' angle, pull bar down for triceps)*

10reps 20kg

10reps 25kg

10reps 30kg

*Cable pull down: **(same as above but with rope, split at bottom)*

10reps 15kg

10reps 20kg

10reps 25kg


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

*flat bench:*

10reps 60kg

10reps 60kg

8reps 70kg

6reps 80kg



*
Incline bench:*

*
*10reps 40kg 

*
*10reps 50kg

10reps 50kg

8reps 60kg



*
Flies: *

*
*10reps 10kg

10reps 12.5kg

8reps 15kg



*
Seated Flies: *(machine)

10reps 20kg

10reps 25kg

10reps 30kg

8reps 40kg



*
Flat DB bench:*

*
*10reps 20kg

10reps 25kg

8reps 30kg



*
Incline DB bench:*

*
*10reps 20kg

10reps 25kg

8reps 30kg



*
Cable pull down: **(arms at 90' angle, pull bar down for triceps)*

*
*10reps 20kg

10reps 25kg

10reps 30kg



*
Cable pull down: **(with rope, split at bottom)*

*
*10reps 15kg

10reps 20kg

10reps 25kg


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

*
*

*
Lat pull downs: *wide grip bar

10reps 40kg

10reps 50kg

10reps 60kg

*Shoulder press: *dumbells

10reps 10kg

10reps 15kg

8reps 20kg

8reps 25kg

6reps 30kg

*Front Raises: *reps per arm

10reps 10kg 

*
*10reps 12.5kg

8reps 15kg

*Lateral Raises: *reps per arm

10reps 10kg

10reps 10kg 

*
*10reps 12.5kg

8reps 15kg

*Bent over flies: *seated

10reps 15kg 

*
*10reps 17.5kg

8reps 20kg

8reps 25kg

*Seated row: *grips twist for better ROM

10reps 68kg

10reps 79kg

8reps 90kg

4-6reps 102kg

*bent over row:*

*
*10reps 20kg

3sets 10reps 60kg

8reps 80kg

*Shoulder press: *barbell

10reps 30kg

10reps 40kg

8reps 50kg

*shrugs: *barbell

10reps 60kg

15-20reps 100kg

15-20reps 100kg

10-15reps 120kg


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

*
*

*
Lat pull downs: *

*
*wide grip bar 3x10reps 40kg,50kg,60kg

Close grip bar " " "

V bar. " " "



*
hammer strength:*

*
*10reps 40kg

8reps 80kg

8reps 100kg

(change to Single arm)

10reps 50kg

8reps 60kg

8reps 75kg



*
45' rows: *(chest on 45' bench and leaning to bar) 

*
*10reps 20kg 

*
*8-10reps 35kg

6-8reps 50kg



*
Seated row: *(grips twist for better ROM)

10reps 68kg

10reps 79kg

8reps 90kg

4-6reps 102kg

*bent over row:*

*
*10reps 20kg

3sets 10reps 60kg

8reps 80kg



*
Reverse flies: *(machine)

10reps 19kg

8reps 22kg

6reps 25kg



*
BB shrugs: *

*
*10reps 60kg

2sets 15-20reps 100kg

10-15reps 120kg

10reps 140kg << not always



*
Upright rows:*

*
*10reps 30kg

10reps 40kg

8reps 50kg

???reps 25-35kg burnout


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the site !

What you cycling ??


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow. Now thats volume. mg:


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

sus250 with deca.

2ml every 5-7days.

cut out the deca around 4 jabs ago.

will add trenabol just before end.


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

recc said:


> Wow. Now thats volume. mg:


good thou yeah?


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKnEmxe_FEk[/PHP]
```


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHNGNmFtrPA
```


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjOUPk7u5K0
```


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

turtle said:


> good thou yeah?


not really, better sticking to less and lifting heavier/having a more intense session IMO


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> not really, better sticking to less and lifting heavier/having a more intense session IMO


i lift ok(ish) weights in each exercise and want a good solid start if ya get me. thing is aswel with training alone i cant really max out safely. i just try to get more sets in with high reps, if i had a spotter i would definatly move to higher weights for smaller reps.

the sessions i put up are not set in stone either i miss few things out now and again or change them around a little


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey mate. Welcome to the forum. I love the vids - something I could do with doing myself.

What's your goals and your diet mate?

J


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Hey mate. Welcome to the forum. I love the vids - something I could do with doing myself.
> 
> What's your goals and your diet mate?
> 
> J


nice one, think ya can see mate in mirror in one haha

*goals:*

*bench:* 80kg.............*wants*................. *bench:* 100-120kg

*squat:* 100kg......................................*squat:* 160kg

*shrug:* 140kg......................................*shrug:* 160kg+

*leg-press:* 180kg.............................*leg-press:* 200kg+

*and to gain weight... 80kg right now want 85-90kg then will concentrate on BF%*

these are all goals i intend to smash and just bump up the bar after.....

again an again hopefully


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

*diet*:

not set in stone but try to take 5,000cal with 300g protein. alot i know but wanna bulk.

cals: 3,878

fat: 193.1 (45%)

carbs: 250.2 (25%)

protein: 289.2 (30%)

cal: 5,147

fat: 261.1

carbs: 390.1

protein: 319.5

cals: 4009

fat: 160.6 (36%)

carbs: 336.2 (32%)

protein: 307.8 (32%)

these are just random from last week or two (as an average)


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> not really, better sticking to less and lifting heavier/having a more intense session IMO


I would have to agree with this...

It would be more beneficial route for adding strength as well as mass


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

recc said:


> I would have to agree with this...
> 
> It would be more beneficial route for adding strength as well as mass


i did post a responce to this a few posts up :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

do you do all those exercises every gym visit or is that 1 weeks worth or 2 weeks worth you posted? How often do yo get to the gym?


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

d4ead said:


> do you do all those exercises every gym visit or is that 1 weeks worth or 2 weeks worth you posted? How often do yo get to the gym?


5 days a week, normally needs a 2hour train

i do a push/pull rota for training.

i try to do one muscle group a day so the posts up are for

that day alone and that body part.

i will stick with these exercises until i learn better ones

the exercises i do, can differ.. like if im having a bad day i might drop a few sets

or not move up a weight for last set, what ive posted is my average sessions,


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

jesus im amazed your growing doing that much. 1 hour max for me and thats unusual.

thats a lot volume, i work out 4 times a week never more then 45mins. and the big guys tell me im doing way to much.

so like your arms post is 1 day and then your chest post is the next day yeh..

nothing wrong with the exercises you have posted at all but some things overlap, like dumbbell bench and standard bench, you be better off just doing 1 or the other. Or 1 1 week then the other the next. If you had pushed hard enough on the original bench press there should be no way in hell you can push any dumbbells up at all. If you follow what i mean.

This is in no way a negative, its just that sometimes you can move further forward by doing a little less a little harder.


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

d4ead said:


> jesus im amazed your growing doing that much. 1 hour max for me and thats unusual.
> 
> thats a lot volume, i work out 4 times a week never more then 45mins. and the big guys tell me im doing way to much.
> 
> ...


yea one post one day next the next day (if that makes sence)

i dont allways do both of them but i do push

until i cant push anymore, even with all the noises i make haha

feels like its my arms giving up rather than my chest.

after a few different exercises

i feel like i can get few more sets in.

is it really that bad to overtrain??

takes me a good half hour or so to get

into it full pelt. feel like after i pass the hour mark

roids just take over and i can go for agessss.

before i did them i would be bout hour and a bit

(with stretches,warm-up an cardio, used to do 15mins aday)


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

heres an example of what id do to your chest day.

so chest day for you currently

flat bench

incline bench

flys

flys machine

flat db

incline db

cable pulldown bar

cable pulldown rope

what id suggest

flat bench

incline bench

decline bench

incline flys

one week then if you wished followed by there alternatives the following week.

flat db

incline db

decline db

cable crossovers

see no reason to do triceps again when you cover them in arms day.

just an example of keeping most of your current exercises, but cutting down the volume to a sensible level.

I can honestly say you will grow more doing it this way.


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

d4ead said:


> This is in no way a negative, its just that sometimes you can move further forward by doing a little less a little harder.


i get told this alot, i know it is right!! i KNOW what ya sayin is right.

but i cant leave the gym until im 100% fooked, i just love it in there, am i doing alot of damage doing this??


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

most people struggling to grow will have 1 of 2 problems not eating enough or over training.

My advice is if your growing ignore me, but if your struggling try something new.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

turtle said:


> i get told this alot, i know it is right!! i KNOW what ya sayin is right.
> 
> but i cant leave the gym until im 100% fooked, i just love it in there, am i doing alot of damage doing this??


now this i totally get, so put more weight on the bar instead of doing 80 for 8 do 100 for 4


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

now your not doing damage mate it wont case a problem your just slowing your progress.

bigdom does the same things but somehow hes growing fast doing it. As i said if its working for you then great. If progress is slow try another route.


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

d4ead said:


> I can honestly say you will grow more doing it this way.


at the end of the day your bigger than me so your way is obviously better so i havent a leg to stand on:whistling:

i will follow as you have said on here but what sets/reps would you advise i do??

and maybe add cable-crossovers to end as a burn-out.....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

heres my chest workout taken from my journal today

right ok training drive by.......

*chest press*

12 x 90kg (just a warm up jw)

8 x 110kg (just a warm up jw)

2 x 130kg

2 x 140kg (NEW PB)

8 x 100kg

*incline bench*

8 x 90kg

4 x 110kg

4 x 110kg

12 x 50kg

*decline (machine)*

12 x 96kg

12 x 96kg

12 x 96kg

*just done to stretch out

*cable crossovers*

12 x 27kg

4 x 32kg

4 x 32kg

my benches dont decline but ill be adding some proper decline instead of teh machine next week


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

d4ead said:


> now this i totally get, so put more weight on the bar instead of doing 80 for 8 do 100 for 4


thing is i can move 80kg and really push hard to get 6-8

but with 100kg ireally struggle to even move it

need a spotter idealy, would defo do heavier then


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

turtle said:


> at the end of the day your bigger than me so your way is obviously better so i havent a leg to stand on:whistling:
> 
> i will follow as you have said on here but what sets/reps would you advise i do??
> 
> and maybe add cable-crossovers to end as a burn-out.....


no not at all mate, theres many ways of doing it and you will hear many conflicting views. I never say anyone is wrong, all i say is if progress is slow try other things.

jw007 - low reps heavy as fuk guy

prodiver - high reps (8-12) medium weight guy

bigdom86 - huge fukin volume guy

each of these have great success with there own method.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

mate come hang read and spam in my journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/58919-d4eads-man-2-monster-thread.html

first 5 pages are from when i first joined, i didnt post for ages but then started again about a month ago. See how my workouts/diet have changed.

lots of pics of my fat gut as well as you go through but you will have to excuse them.


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

your train looks really solid mate,

might have to adjust the weights a bit but yea seems good

i am gaining but every1 mentions volume, ill draw one up quickly

will ya give it once over if that ok

cheers


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

turtle said:


> thing is i can move 80kg and really push hard to get 6-8
> 
> but with 100kg ireally struggle to even move it
> 
> need a spotter idealy, would defo do heavier then


take a smaler step and try 90kg


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

haha just seen ya diet now... rice puddin!! you know the one haha


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

turtle said:


> your train looks really solid mate,
> 
> might have to adjust the weights a bit but yea seems good
> 
> ...


volume does work for some people mate, if your gaining then good on ya.

you can always try something and then go back its part of the fun of training.

ive tried everything from 10x10 to 3x3 to pyramiding to what i do currently.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

turtle said:


> haha just seen ya diet now... rice puddin!! you know the one haha


i know but its cheap (17p a tin) and its not bad quality carbs with a little protein if you at work its not a bad snack. bit to carby for an all day thing, but ok for mornings or before training.


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

d4ead said:


> i know but its cheap (17p a tin) and its not bad quality carbs with a little protein if you at work its not a bad snack. bit to carby for an all day thing, but ok for mornings or before training.


wasnt takin the **** i just ment its perfect for after gym and quick snack

lots of carbs, ok amount of protein and not huge amount of fat.

i eat loads, quick and easy on the move


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

flat chest

10 x 60

6 x 80

4 x 100

12 x 40

that seem ok just for flat bench??


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

turtle said:


> flat chest
> 
> 10 x 60
> 
> ...


yeh thats the sort of thing im doing just make sure that each set is pushed as close to failure as you dare with no spot.

*or past failure with a spot


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

ill try it day after next, arms 2morrow then will do this. what is this pattern of lifts? sort of pyramiding?? and will try the 100kg but with a spot for safety. really wanna be reppin the 1er soon!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

that said i think what you were doing originally was fine id have just classed the first few sets as warmups and pushed a little higher.

and stopped doing the same exercise twice in 1 session. 

the boost you will get from pressing 100kg is worth it alone 

my general opinion is

3 - 5 reps ideal for strength

8 - 12 reps ideal for size

so i try my best to mix things up and improve both.

click on thread tools and choose subscribe to this thread on my journal then you will see if ive made any updates in your control panel. Allways good for banter and laughts as well as training.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

turtle said:


> ill try it day after next, arms 2morrow then will do this. what is this pattern of lifts? sort of pyramiding?? and will try the 100kg but with a spot for safety. really wanna be reppin the 1er soon!


yeh basically pyramiding with a drop back for final set.


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

ummmmmm....

where is thread tools??

durrr

thanks for all your help mate

hope ya know any question from now on will be posted to you

only jokin (not really thou) haha

but seriosly mate nice one yeah, ill let ya know how i feel thusday


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

d4ead said:


> yeh basically pyramiding with a drop back for final set.


the dropback is perfect for me to use up any left energy

(i know, i know, there shouldnt be any :whistling: )


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

done mate an im off to bed!! rest is big part to lol, night mate chat ya next time....

remember in life, failing isnt the worst thing. not trying is!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh come spam it in my journal with your workout mate. you will get the others views on it too that way.

thread tools should be at the top of the page on the right hand side.

feel free to ask whatever you want mate, i get lonely here at night.

ohh and dont for get to rep people if they post something of value to you, by clicking the little black ref/priest icon under our pic, in-between the icon that shows if the poster is online or not and the report post flag.


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

gave you rep you a min ago,

and yea defo will spam away

ill post my macros for the day too

(i try follow them on that fitday.com)

subscribed now too thanks mate.

nice one for first message too 

when im on it will be around same time of night

so keep an eye out for me........

might need to step back mind you.....

make way for the 100kg chest beast haha

night mate.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

night bru sleep well


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Great advice there from D4ead, I would take it onboard turtle.

Good luck !

p.s. you should tell your mate to drop the video camera and get spotting you :lol: :lol:


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> Great advice there from D4ead, I would take it onboard turtle.
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> p.s. you should tell your mate to drop the video camera and get spotting you :lol: :lol:


i will be taking this advise on board defo.

dead allready helped cut down chest workout and will try new sesion 2morrow and post how it went

and mate only came to make the vids, he a wet blanket an scared of 'meat-heads' in the guy lol.

plan on getting a partner for few times a week if can find some1 with same abilities as myself


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

turtle said:


> i will be taking this advise on board defo.
> 
> dead allready helped cut down chest workout and will try new sesion 2morrow and post how it went
> 
> ...


If not, most people don't mind spotting you for the odd set( I know I don't mind spotting), as long as its not going to disrupt there session


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

come spot me for 6 please then mate haha

been toyin with idea to have partner soon anyways

more of a safety thing

and i also allways spot if asked and dont mind one bit

just dont like to ask sometimes,

especially with say 90kg on bar and the guy weights like 19-20 stone haha

makes me feel even smaller lol


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

09/10/09

*chest*

bench

50 x 12 warm up

60 x 10

70 x 8

80 x 6

90 x 4 with spot

50 x 15

incline

40 x 12 warm up

50 x 10

60 x 8

70 x 5

40 x 15

seated flys machine

49 x 10

49 x 10

54 x 8

63 x 6

70 x 4

32 x 20

shoulders on bench an reach back over head w. DB

(no idea what its called...chest stretch lol)

25 x 12

27.5 x 10

30 x 8

35 x 5

20 x 15

cable pulls

(try to work top chest. i lift elbows to shoulder height.

shoulder, elbow and wrist at 90' angle and try to touch elbows.. if that makes sence:confused1

25 each side x 10

30 x 8

40 x 5

...was on way out by now bout 55mins of training. but a bar was there with 100

set up for shrugs, with the gyms straps just there, at my height.... :whistling:

shrugs

100 x 10

100 x 15

100 x 15

120 x 10

took like 70mins after them shrugs. normally train for like 2 hours but triyng to reduce the volumes of my workouts (good advise from d4ead:thumbup1 chest felt really pumped and worked afterwards, even got caught flexin in car window by asda an bird was in there haha. but yeah workout was great really pushed it. had shot of protein when finished an went home for jacket with tuna an beans, no butter thou. think this is defo new chest routine.

without the cheeky shrugs at the end thou maybe :tongue:

any comments/feedback??


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good stuff. I think the lower volume stuff will be good. Its good to change different factors in your routine anyhow to see what works for you.

How long is your rest between sets?

J


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Good stuff. I think the lower volume stuff will be good. Its good to change different factors in your routine anyhow to see what works for you.
> 
> How long is your rest between sets?
> 
> J


dont have a set time really anyhting from..

set, put weight on and do next set straight away to

set, then go get a drink and have 2mins rest.

i have couple of mins rest between exercises thou


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

felt so weak 2day! was out last night and missed gym yesterday. wasnt feelin it 2day atall :crying:

so it went like this....

*squats*

60kg x 10 warm up

80 x 8

100 x 6

110 x 4

60 x 12

*deadlift*

60 x 5

80 x 5

100 x 3

*leg-extensions*

10 reps on low weight but started cramping up an

really really didnt have energy to carry on with legs :surrender:

so yeah... im a pussy.. had to stop!!

but after bout 10mins and alot of water

i decided to do a lil back workout which

turned out to be fine and felt nice........

*lats pull-down*

40 x 10

40 x 8

60 x 6

30 x 15

did this with close grip bar, then same with wide bar

and then used the V handle bar. (so 3 exercises)

*hammer strengh*

60 x 10

90 x 8

60 x 12

*bent-over rows*

20 x 15 warm up just bar

60 x 10

80 x 8

40 x 12

*shrugs*

60 x 20

100 x 15

100 x 12

worked our well in the end but really disapointed with not stickin to legs,

this is my lower volume workout now took roughly an hour i think so half the time i would normally spend there, aint had jab for bout 8 days now! got them now but felt maybe that was a reason i trained ****??

that or the lack of food yesterday and too much drink and not enough sleep. 2morrow i will defo be going for it.

any comments/feedback??

cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

sunday - *arms*

*curls *ez bar

20 x 12 warm up

25 x 10

30 x 8

35 x 6

40 x 4

20 x 12

*flat bench tricep extension*

20 x 12 warm up

25 x 10

30 x 8

35 x 6

40 x 4

20 x 12

*plate loaded preacher bench*

10 x 12

15 x 10

20 x 8

25 x 4

10 x 12

*plate loaded tricep extension* seated

10 x 10

15 x 8

20 x 6

10 x 12

*cable curls & cable pull down *(rope)

supersets

20 kg set weight

curls then rope for 3 sets

*shrugs*

60 x 15

100 x 10

100 x 10

100 x 10


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

monday - *shoulders*

*DB shoulder press*

15 x 12 warm up

17.5 x 10

20 x 8

22.5 x 6

25 x 4

15 x 12

*lateral raises*

7.5 x 10

10 x 8

12.5 x 6

15 x 4

7.5 x 12

*front overhead press* BB

40 x 10

45 x 8

50 x 6

55 x 4

40 x 12 done behind head

*front raises*

7.5 x 10

10 x 8

12.5 x 6

15 x 4

7.5 x 12

*bent over rows*

40 x 12

50 x 10

60 x 8

70 x 4

40 x 12

*shrugs*

60 x 12

80 x 10

100 x 10

100 x 10


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

off 2 do chest now will post workout when home.

diet has been fine,

not been keeping track on fitday.com for few days.

but have a idea of intakes.

started to add eggs to my protein shakes,

tastes great... soya protein 20g seving (17.3g of protein)

2 whole eggs, 500ml 1%fat milk and lil pinch of sugar.

one before gym and one straight after.

see ya all later guys...

an some1 comment on my workouts please they are much better now right? a lot less volume and only lasting an hour tops :cool2:


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

tuesday - *chest*

*
*

*
*bench

60 x 10

70 x 8

80 x 6

90 x 4 with spot

incline

40 x 10

50 x 8

60 x 6

70 x 4

seated flys machine

49 x 10

56 x 8

63 x 6

70 x 6

70 x 6

reach back over head w. DB

22.5 x 10

25 x 8

27.5 x 6

30 x 4

20 x 15

cable pulls

(try to work top chest. i lift elbows to shoulder height.

shoulder, elbow and wrist at 90' angle and try to touch elbows..)

25 each side x 10

30 x 8

35 x 6

40 x 4


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

wednesday - *back*

*bent over rows*

40 x 10

50 x 8

60 x 6

*lat-pull down*

close grip behind head

40 x 10

50 x 8

60 x 5

30 x 15

wide grip bar

40 x 10

50 x 8

60 x 5

30 x 15

*hammer strengh*

20 (either side) x 12

30 x 10

40 x 10

one arm at a time from now..

60 x 8

80 x 4

20 x 15 (both arms)

*seated cable row. wide bar*

20 x 10

30 x 8

40 x 6

*reverse flies machine*

35 x 10

42 x 8

49 x 6

49 x 4

35 x 12

*upright rows*

20 x 12 just bar as warmup

30 x 10

40 x 8

50 x 6

40 x 8 (really dug deep for this one)

*shrugs*

100 x 12. 3sets

*farmers cable pull*

50 x 10 either arm. 2sets


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice work out - keep it going!


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

nice one cheers mate,

changed workout to lesser volumes

is working well


----------



## dannycambs (Apr 20, 2009)

Your work out looks alot like I have been doing for a while, but several people have advised me to cut it right down, how long do you rai for each session.


----------



## dannycambs (Apr 20, 2009)

that was train by the way and hi by the way


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

hey danny :thumb: i was doing like 2+ hours a day!

cut it right back, try to aim at doing no more than an hour.

sometimes i do thou (oops) lol

come check out my log....'turtles training log'.....come spam haha

that is more recent too, all since changed workout


----------

